# handling trips with a trunk full of groceries



## ontheroad

Please some advice on handling these $4 to $5 fares from grocery stores to home. First instinct is to drive off! Have done numerous and only received $2 tip by one rider.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

ontheroad said:


> Please some advice on handling these $4 to $5 fares from grocery stores to home. First instinct is to drive off! Have done numerous and only received $2 tip by one rider.


Cab drivers hate them also. You have two choices....be nice and help someone that doesn't have any other way to shop....or cancel and drive away. I don't get enough of them for it to be a problem....so I just help load and unload the groceries and consider it my ONLY Uber/Lyft good deed for the day.


----------



## painfreepc

ontheroad said:


> Please some advice on handling these $4 to $5 fares from grocery stores to home. First instinct is to drive off! Have done numerous and only received $2 tip by one rider.


*please uninstall.*


----------



## StephenJBlue

While I agree that those rides fall under the "suck" category, they are quick and easy. I just put a smile on my face, start the trip and help the customer load their groceries. When I get to the drop-off, I help them unload. I won't help take anything inside their residence, that's just asking for trouble. But I will help take them to the front porch, etc. I get a lot of short trips when I work downtown or the neighborhoods just north of there. I figure that it's better than sitting there without a trip. I do watch for where the trip is though. If it's more than a few minutes way and a grocery store trip. I won't take it.


----------



## RippGutt

I haven't had the pleasure..


----------



## UberXNinja

Did one of these a few days ago for an older lady. $6.88 fare & no tip. Helped her load and unload, and honestly for someone like her I would've done for free. To each their own. I'm just thankful I'm healthy and have a two vehicles to move around in. 

Sometimes you have to stop acting like the evil robot that Uber created and go back to being a human being.


----------



## London UberExec Driver

Don't forget to end the trip, after you unload, as you haven't left the customer's presence, and you can't really accept another job anyway, until you've finished dealing with that passenger's shopping.


----------



## CowboyMC

ontheroad said:


> Please some advice on handling these $4 to $5 fares from grocery stores to home. First instinct is to drive off! Have done numerous and only received $2 tip by one rider.


You got a tip! I would not complain. Many a customer with groceries gave me no tip at all.


----------



## Droosk

Meh. In my experience, for every $5 fare I get, I usually get a $40 fare not far behind to balance it.

Its all about the averages.


----------



## UberLuxbod

As Droosk says.

You get good fares and bad fares.

It all evens out.

Your choice to accept/decline is when offered the job not when you are at the pickup when you realise it isn't going to be a big job.

People like you are why the App doesn't allow drivers tonsee theb destination before picking up.

Because you are an idiot.

Feel free to head to Lyft.


----------



## where's the beef?

ontheroad said:


> Please some advice on handling these $4 to $5 fares from grocery stores to home. First instinct is to drive off! Have done numerous and only received $2 tip by one rider.


Think of it as *pro bono* publico...
With all the money we are raking in Ubering, a charity here & there is more than appropriate...


----------



## SunSmith

ontheroad said:


> Please some advice on handling these $4 to $5 fares from grocery stores to home. First instinct is to drive off! Have done numerous and only received $2 tip by one rider.


I've done some of these. Usually the customers are very pleasant, making the trip more enjoyable. Tips would be nice, but haven't come forth so far. I agree, once you accept a trip, you should do the trip. Arriving and driving off is an instinct you should not follow.


----------



## Monica rodriguez

I have not gotten a ride like that yet but honestly I would not mind. Like one of the posters said, these people dont have another way of going to the grocery store and I would feel nice helping them out. you get to do a good thing and yet get paid.


----------



## jaymaxx44

I like them. Makes me feel good because the riders are usually surprised I help & I usually get a tip.


----------



## Blaine Browning

The best thing to do is to help them load and unload. It's nicer, but also, you can rush so it doesn't take so long. Do not just drive off, that's literally the purpose for what we're there for. We are, and should act like, a car for hire. Not just a long commute car, but a car that drives you down the street. If we all don't consistently act this way, then people will not expect us to act this way, which in turn will result in a higher benefit for getting your own car (in an internal cost/benefit analysis), which may hinder or limit the growth of the entire market. Ok, maybe that's too "universality principle" and macro but seriously, if you sign up to Uber or Lyft, you sign up to take whoever needs you. If you were either company, and you knew riders were just pulling away when they saw groceries, you'd stop contracting with that individual independent contractor. You'd do this because your customers actually need transportation, and you'd want customers to be able to rely on your services, for both long and short trips. (Ok not necessarily ridiculously long trips that a reasonable person wouldn't expect a cab driver to take). My 2 cents.


----------



## grUBBER

When I dove a cab, we had a Lucky market, that everybody hated. 
It was full of helpless grandmas with folding walkers, who couldn't even lift a grossery bag. They paid with coupons that were a headache to cash out.
Then, one day, we got a driver, who couldn't speak English and communicate with dispatchers.
He turned that market into a goldmine and bought 3 more cabs in a few years with those coupons.
He would come to that market and load all the grandmas and walkers carpooling them to their homes and would come back there for more. They were throwing shitloads of tips and coupons at him and never called cabs thru dispatchers again. 
He was like a shuttle. 
He never took a radio call in his life.
Then he died.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

ontheroad said:


> Please some advice on handling these $4 to $5 fares from grocery stores to home. First instinct is to drive off! Have done numerous and only received $2 tip by one rider.


With all the money they spend on cabs/Uber, they could buy a bike off craigslist and run 1 mile to the groc store. At least the young people can...


----------



## JeffD1964

I'm new, but I think I would take this work and treat the folks the way I'd want my mom treated. Now if they got all shitty or up in my grill, it would take some of my Christmas/We Are The World spirit away, but I'd complete it and do it graciously and count it as a good deed done.


----------



## pako garcia

UberXNinja said:


> Did one of these a few days ago for an older lady. $6.88 fare & no tip. Helped her load and unload, and honestly for someone like her I would've done for free. To each their own. I'm just thankful I'm healthy and have a two vehicles to move around in.
> 
> Sometimes you have to stop acting like the evil robot that Uber created and go back to being a human being.


Unfurtunaly none of my bills are for charity; my food, cloth, shelter, gas..... Ect
They dont care about me
So im not here to romantisism; or idealism this is pure business


----------



## DriverJ

ontheroad said:


> Please some advice on handling these $4 to $5 fares from grocery stores to home. First instinct is to drive off! Have done numerous and only received $2 tip by one rider.


Steal a banana or a Pop Tart.


----------



## Lidman

I always help them.. not so much out of altruism but it speeds up the process so I can carry on to my next adventure.


----------



## billybengal

ontheroad said:


> Please some advice on handling these $4 to $5 fares from grocery stores to home. First instinct is to drive off! Have done numerous and only received $2 tip by one rider.


[email protected]#& YOU!
Who's next?
Just to be clear this was not directed at those passengers.


----------



## billybengal

painfreepc said:


> *please uninstall.*


That's a triple like but it let me only once :-/


----------



## DriverJ

grUBBER said:


> When I dove a cab, we had a Lucky market, that everybody hated.
> It was full of helpless grandmas with folding walkers, who couldn't even lift a grossery bag. They paid with coupons that were a headache to cash out.
> Then, one day, we got a driver, who couldn't speak English and communicate with dispatchers.
> He turned that market into a goldmine and bought 3 more cabs in a few years with those coupons.
> He would come to that market and load all the grandmas and walkers carpooling them to their homes and would come back there for more. They were throwing shitloads of tips and coupons at him and never called cabs thru dispatchers again.
> He was like a shuttle.
> He never took a radio call in his life.
> Then he died.


Great story, then it ended.


----------



## unter ling

grUBBER said:


> When I dove a cab, we had a Lucky market, that everybody hated.
> It was full of helpless grandmas with folding walkers, who couldn't even lift a grossery bag. They paid with coupons that were a headache to cash out.
> Then, one day, we got a driver, who couldn't speak English and communicate with dispatchers.
> He turned that market into a goldmine and bought 3 more cabs in a few years with those coupons.
> He would come to that market and load all the grandmas and walkers carpooling them to their homes and would come back there for more. They were throwing shitloads of tips and coupons at him and never called cabs thru dispatchers again.
> He was like a shuttle.
> He never took a radio call in his life.
> Then he died.


Just wondering, is there a moral to that story?


----------



## DriverJ

unter ling said:


> Just wondering, is there a moral to that story?


Don't be nice to crippled old ladies - it'll kill ya.


----------



## Lidman

Someone mention foldless walkers.. I remember a few times having trouble folding those things, and finally just laying it in the backseat. Sometimes those senior citizens can surprise you.

One (spotting some of my cds on the side of the doors) asked if I could put on some ACDC. I did a double take and then put it on. She then explained that her kids loved playing that "Back in Black" album that grew on her. Well she looked in her late 60's early 70's, so she was probably 20-30 years old in acdc's heyday. It was fun. lol.... you just never know....


----------



## weidyli

u r lucky still getting tip, I drove a student from gwu to DCA with 4 packs of luggage. I loaded and unloaded them on my own, and that guy didnt even give me a cent.


----------



## painfreepc

weidyli said:


> u r lucky still getting tip, I drove a student from gwu to DCA with 4 packs of luggage. I loaded and unloaded them on my own, and that guy didnt even give me a cent.


Uber site still says the following:

*"CASHLESS & CONVENIENT, no need to carry credit card or cash.*
You don't need cash when you ride with Uber. Once you arrive at your destination, your fare is automatically charged to your credit card on file - no need to tip. We'll also e-mail you a receipt."


----------



## DriverJ

painfreepc said:


> Uber site still says the following:
> 
> *"CASHLESS & CONVENIENT, no need to carry credit card or cash.*
> You don't need cash when you ride with Uber. Once you arrive at your destination, your fare is automatically charged to your credit card on file - no need to tip. We'll also e-mail you a receipt."


And Uber still sucks. Everytime a big $5 pops up on the screen, especially with no tip, I remember just how much.


----------



## jamnwhistler

JaxBeachDriver said:


> With all the money they spend on cabs/Uber, they could buy a bike off craigslist and run 1 mile to the groc store. At least the young people can...


yeah...im 75 and just broke my arm...ill just do that honey


----------



## jamnwhistler

pako garcia said:


> Unfurtunaly none of my bills are for charity; my food, cloth, shelter, gas..... Ect
> They dont care about me
> So im not here to romantisism; or idealism this is pure business


you know...correct me if im wrong, but dont you get paid with real noncharity money for every trip? i so hope you remember this when you are old and need some help...


----------



## jamnwhistler

ontheroad said:


> Please some advice on handling these $4 to $5 fares from grocery stores to home. First instinct is to drive off! Have done numerous and only received $2 tip by one rider.


i am so glad i googled whether uber drivers load and unload groceries and read these posts...
because i was about to use uber to get groceries today. would have been about 7 each way...a lot for someone on small retirement. but now i will not use uber at all. for anything.

though most of the posts were pleasant, i just dont want to chance running into someone with your attitude.

word of caution: karma is a b..tch.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct

I made it a point to know the addresses of all the grocery stores, Walmarts and Targets, especially the last two and don't accept pings from them anymore. I''ve had people want me to haul their 50" tv home. Lots of able bodied college people around here who want help with groceries, don't look for tips from them, just a bad rating if you don't help them with their stuff. Let them pay a more expensive fare plus tip and call a cab.


----------



## uberwatcher

uberguy_in_ct said:


> I made it a point to know the addresses of all the grocery stores, Walmarts and Targets, especially the last two and don't accept pings from them anymore. I''ve had people want me to haul their 50" tv home. Lots of able bodied college people around here who want help with groceries, don't look for tips from them, just a bad rating if you don't help them with their stuff. Let them pay a more expensive fare plus tip and call a cab.


See the reason they probably want you to haul their 50" TV is because they have no vehicle (or only a motorcycle) and the bus generally won't let someone in with a big TV. The social contract is though that they ought to tip you at least $5. A lot of people don't think about it but when you take big items each time you are risking the window getting broken or the seats getting torn up. The problem though with Uber is they actually discourage tips. Due to that it is really hard to blame the passengers for not knowing to tip you. The blame really is with Uber there.

One thing I'll mention is that your average taxi WILL take a customer with a big TV.


----------



## uberwatcher

why uber why said:


> Hey jamnwhistler , have you ever provided a service for a complete stranger and gotten nothing for it . Thats basically what happens on these grocery trips . You spend time (5 to 10 minutes ) to get to someone. , help load there stuff in your car . Than you drive them home and your fare is about $6.00 which really makes you about $3.00 in the end . DO YOU WANT TO SPEND TWENTY MINUTES HELPING A STRANGER FOR $3.00 ? I really doubt it .
> 
> We as drivers got in this line of work to make between $20.00 minimum an hour and up to $40.00 or more , (or so we were told a while back) . Making less than minimum wage to take fares like that on the regular turns you into a broke disgruntled driver who can't pay for anything more than car payments , rent and cans of tuna/top ramen to eat .
> 
> In other words , do the math , get the point that no one wants to work for free or damn near close to it ... if your going to have someone provide a service to you for next to nothing , than atleast give them a tip .
> 
> We have bills and working for free doesn't pay them so please do just like you said and dont use us to haul you or your groceries around because its selfish riders/people like your self that have helped turn this line of work into the shit show that it is.


This is something Uber really needs to fix because if a customer tries to get a ride from a grocery store and they can't because drivers refuse to take them then that customer is probably going to be turned off of Uber for a long time and go back to taxis who generally MUST take them.

Uber really needs to start allowing tips in the application and might even considering adding a blurb about a $3-$5 tip being recommended for special circumstances (and then add some situations such as the driver helping with groceries, waiting 10 minutes for you, etc).

There is human decency but you are also right because it isn't right to expect you to be a charity for a $20 billion+ corporation.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

why uber why said:


> uberwatcher you are right but the fact remains that we will still get stuck with these rides . People really shouldnt have to be told to tip (they should just do it). it just amazes me what people expect from a stranger who is practically helping for free .Everytime i have picked someone up from a grocerie store they have been a trip for like two or three blocks and they never tip .usually they keep you waiting as well to add on to time spent for basically nothing .Anyone with half a brain or heart should understand that a tip should be given in said circumstances . I understand they dont have a car and they need a ride but that doesnt mean i should provide such a service for nothing compensated and 4 out of 5 times thats exactly the case . You get nothing . Just time and gas $ wasted. A tip of $5.00 would make you feel like less of a jackass when your on the way to the next most likely unprofitable ride


I tip the guys at Target who load all my heavy cat litter in the car (on sale I buy 10 of the 35 lb tubs at a time). And they have a policy of no tips. But I just hand it to him across the back seat where it can't be seen and say I know the policy but take it. The employees there are smarter than many Uber drivers: they never refuse.

I honestly think Uber has managed to cater to some of the cheapest assholes who CHOOSE to tell themselves tipping is included. They know it males no sense for a cheap fare but it's their excuse to be cheap.


----------



## UberPax713

All drivers need to understand that you're in the customer service industry. You have your ups and downs. Not every trip is gonna bring you $500. 

When I was an actual cab driver, I used to hate those trips myself. Then once I saw that it would let me get hit on a better trip I wouldn't hate them so much. Two people I picked up asked for my number and they turned out to be an extra $200 a week personals. 

In my current neighborhood, the cab drivers avoid this area due to the reputation and most are grocery store trips. Now, Uber drivers have flooded the area because they realize those $6 trips add up fast. Especially if you can juggle dropping someone off at the store, pick up a new customer, drop them off, pick up the previous one if they're ready, etc.


----------



## JohninTampa

painfreepc said:


> *please uninstall.*


Thank you for the helpful tips. I agree that this not only gets you the best rating, ( that that rider will give) but it breeds happiness to you and them.
Some people are not happy and no amount of positive energy will make them tip, or even be nice, but you are making the best of the situation.
Your tips are right on target.


----------



## Tx rides

Lidman said:


> Someone mention foldless walkers.. I remember a few times having trouble folding those things, and finally just laying it in the backseat. Sometimes those senior citizens can surprise you.
> 
> One (spotting some of my cds on the side of the doors) asked if I could put on some ACDC. I did a double take and then put it on. She then explained that her kids loved playing that "Back in Black" album that grew on her. Well she looked in her late 60's early 70's, so she was probably 20-30 years old in acdc's heyday. It was fun. lol.... you just never know....


I just read this. Hey! Watch your mouth!!! I was a serious AC/DC fan in the early 80s. I am 51 years old, don't be putting me into a walker yet, Ya whippersnapper !!!!!


----------



## Lidman

I think I posted that about thirty years ago. Hnmmm. When it comes to ubers insurance policies the song "Hells Bells" rings in my ears.


----------



## pClark

where's the beef? said:


> Think of it as *pro bono* publico...
> With all the money we are raking in.


raking in? averaging about $4 a trip this evening net. this won't stop me from being helpful or polite, but certainly not raking anything in.


----------



## JohninTampa

I had a rider that I picked up on am for a very short trip. He got out and said he was just dropping off something and would be going out again soon, maybe 3-5 minutes. I new I would get another ride soon but would likely have to drive several minutes for the pick up so I hung out and waited until he came out and went online and hit his ping.
Figured he was going back home, but we took a nice 20 minute trip across town. I think it paid off to be nice and not assume a short trip is worthless.


----------



## CowboyMC

College guys on a broken down bus wanted me to take 6 kegs of beer and them. I had them put two kegs in truck and two people in back. They gave me a tip, but I told them to do a new request for the rest. I told them I was in the people delivery service, not the freight delivery service.


----------



## CowboyMC

grUBBER said:


> When I dove a cab, we had a Lucky market, that everybody hated.
> It was full of helpless grandmas with folding walkers, who couldn't even lift a grossery bag. They paid with coupons that were a headache to cash out.
> Then, one day, we got a driver, who couldn't speak English and communicate with dispatchers.
> He turned that market into a goldmine and bought 3 more cabs in a few years with those coupons.
> He would come to that market and load all the grandmas and walkers carpooling them to their homes and would come back there for more. They were throwing shitloads of tips and coupons at him and never called cabs thru dispatchers again.
> He was like a shuttle.
> He never took a radio call in his life.
> Then he died.


Did you take over for him? Where is the location?


----------



## VIncent

I got a ping during a 3.6 surge in downtown Scottsdale. Took me 7-8 min to get there and as i pulled up I realized it was the grocery store. I waited 2-3 min outside they guy comes out full cart, help him load and then drove the guy exactly 3 blocks of less then a half mile... I then helped unload and carry to front door of his huge house. 

He says "thanks" shuts door and that's it... no tip, no offer of a bottle of water nada.

The best part is I go back online and surge is at 1.3... 

Now I only take those on none surge times and will take stuff out of car and put on ground next to car and drive off, UNLESS its an older person.


----------



## Huberis

UberPax713 said:


> All drivers need to understand that you're in the customer service industry. You have your ups and downs. Not every trip is gonna bring you $500.
> 
> When I was an actual cab driver, I used to hate those trips myself. Then once I saw that it would let me get hit on a better trip I wouldn't hate them so much. Two people I picked up asked for my number and they turned out to be an extra $200 a week personals.
> 
> In my current neighborhood, the cab drivers avoid this area due to the reputation and most are grocery store trips. Now, Uber drivers have flooded the area because they realize those $6 trips add up fast. Especially if you can juggle dropping someone off at the store, pick up a new customer, drop them off, pick up the previous one if they're ready, etc.


I avoid giving out my personal number like the plague. As a taxi driver with real humanoids dispatching, If you do a shit call, take one for the team, you have just made the dispatcher's life easier. They keep track of that one way or another. Usually, a dispatcher will try to back a shit call up with a good call or use a shit call to pay your way to a good call might be another way to frame it.

The taxi company I drive for has a moving fee. You may fill up the trunk, if you need to use more than the trunk, you get charged a moving fee. I always try to help load/unload if for no other reason than I can convey a sense of mindfulness to the job: I am mindful I need to be shuffling along to the next call.

I know plenty of taxi drivers who get so frustrated over this kind of thing. I do it too on occasion. It may be best not to micromanage. Yes, you may be unloading a brief surge and miss that opportunity, but fretting over something like that is neurotic. You could commit to a ride during a surge and still have it fall apart on you.

I try to be smart, but I am leery of my attempts at micromanaging this stuff.


----------



## DriverJ

jamnwhistler said:


> word of caution: karma is a b..tch.


And Uber is the *****'s mother.


----------



## DriverJ

pClark said:


> raking in? averaging about $4 a trip this evening net. this won't stop me from being helpful or polite, but certainly not raking anything in.


$4, four? 5-1? Don't let the Uber Idiots know you're in the black, they'll want more!

Three plus one? Seriously?

Probably did like (50) rides in (3) hours though, so Uber really is the next big thing. Kinda like Betamax.


----------



## Saphr_libra

London UberExec Driver said:


> Don't forget to end the trip, after you unload, as you haven't left the customer's presence, and you can't really accept another job anyway, until you've finished dealing with that passenger's shopping.


 so with that being said, will the rider continue to be charged as long as the drive hasn't ended.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

The more you empower yourself in these scenarios, the better.

Don't want it = don't take it. 

Don't mind = take it. 

Expect a tip? = Pretend you're a cabbie and confidently 'ask' for a tip (don't feel passive aggressive or unsure about it)

Don't want to help load? = don't 

etc... 

Figure out what you want, and what works for you and do that. You will be happier. 
This isn't a pay situation where you have to feel 'forced' into doing things that you don't want.


----------



## Bobby Fields

Maybe it varies by market; I've had one ride out of 400 with groceries; was glad to help because he was partially blind, and he DID tip. No big deal, but common sense usually prevails. I would have helped regardless of expectation or no, of tip.


----------



## Aja

I don't mind those grocery trips. 9 out of 10 times I get at least $10 from those trips. $ 5-8 fares plus tips (usually cash). I am done in 5-10 min.


----------



## London UberExec Driver

Saphr_libra said:


> so with that being said, will the rider continue to be charged as long as the drive hasn't ended.


Yes. You should end the trip once all contact with the passenger was finished, and you drive off and ready to accept another job.


----------



## Coachman

I picked up a couple at a grocer store last week and they told me the first Uber they requested called immediately and told them Uber "doesn't pick up at grocery stores, please cancel the trip." They were not happy.


----------



## Reese99

London UberExec Driver said:


> Don't forget to end the trip, after you unload, as you haven't left the customer's presence, and you can't really accept another job anyway, until you've finished dealing with that passenger's shopping.


Well and honestly, if you still have passenger property in your vehicle (being unloaded), you SHOULDNT end the trip, it's not over, thinking about insurance etc.

But ofc also because you aren't free to accept another trip.


----------



## Bratty bella

I am new to using Uber. Have only used it twice. Was thinking about using it here soon for grocery shopping as I don't have the luxury of a car nor the capability to carry things to far due sciatic pain and arthritis. But after reading some if the negative comments drivers say about passengers j am not sure j want my money going to a company that hires people like that


----------



## CowboyMC

Bratty bella said:


> I am new to using Uber. Have only used it twice. Was thinking about using it here soon for grocery shopping as I don't have the luxury of a car nor the capability to carry things to far due sciatic pain and arthritis. But after reading some if the negative comments drivers say about passengers j am not sure j want my money going to a company that hires people like that


Just make sure you tip the driver for the extra work he/she performs and all will be well with the world. But if you plan on not tipping then don't go with Uber.


----------



## Jagent

Not a chance. Drive right past and cancel. If Uber wants good customer service, they need to raise minimum fare. A bag of potato chips costs more than Uber pays for doing this. Sorry grandma.


----------



## steveK2016

Bratty bella said:


> I am new to using Uber. Have only used it twice. Was thinking about using it here soon for grocery shopping as I don't have the luxury of a car nor the capability to carry things to far due sciatic pain and arthritis. But after reading some if the negative comments drivers say about passengers j am not sure j want my money going to a company that hires people like that


The issue is that pax loading and unloading groceries tend to think the Uber driver is supposed to help. We are not. We are drivers, not your errand boy. So many feel this entitlement that they will rate their driver poorly if they do not help. It is not just Uber's fault that they ahve drivers that act like that, it is your fault as passengers for turning drivers into this.

Most don't tip their drivers. If you tip your driver after a grocery pickup, especially if they help load and unload, then you'll have a happy and courteous driver. If you do not, the driver will continue to do the bare minimum for minimum earnings. If you don't want drivers to do just the bare minimum, then give them an incentive to go above and beyond... *cough* tip them *cough*


----------



## I_Like_Spam

ontheroad said:


> Please some advice on handling these $4 to $5 fares from grocery stores to home. First instinct is to drive off! Have done numerous and only received $2 tip by one rider.


At least here in Pittsburgh, your jitneys are lined up at the large urban grocery stores for these trips. They are only using Uber because it is cheaper- a few years ago when Uber wasn't available, it wasn't like they were starving.


----------



## Tihstae

Tx rides said:


> I just read this. Hey! Watch your mouth!!! I was a serious AC/DC fan in the early 80s. I am 51 years old, don't be putting me into a walker yet, Ya whippersnapper !!!!!


OK, OK, I'll get off your lawn.


----------



## JimKE

I actually had my first big LOAD of groceries today. I should have taken a picture -- she had two full grocery carts! I have a Buick Enclave, and we had to squeeze the bags in with the third row of seats folded down. For those who don't know the Enclave, that's a LOT of space!

But the lady was lovely. She's a nanny for a wealthy family, so they Uber her to get their groceries each Monday. She ordered XL, which is a big plus, and she she also tipped both me and the Publix helper who loaded the groceries for her.

I asked if the had to do several ride requests because I was actually some distance away -- not far, but I knew there were other XLs closer. She said yes, so I told her that many drivers won't take pings at a grocery store, Costco, or Walmart. I told her just to keep pinging, but to save herself some trouble and call the driver and tell them she had a lot of groceries so she didn't get canceled on arrival.

When we got to the house, I helped her unload, but she insisted we just stack everything in the driveway. She didn't expect me to carry anything in -- "It's my workout for today," she said.

She really was a nice lady and we had a good ride: 3 miles, 12 minutes, $8.15 payout + $5 tip. But I sure was shocked when I pulled up and saw that load she had!


----------



## Lee239

ontheroad said:


> Please some advice on handling these $4 to $5 fares from grocery stores to home. First instinct is to drive off! Have done numerous and only received $2 tip by one rider.


Trust your instincts, unless you want to do charity work. $2 is fine if that's all they have. If you do the ride and they don't tip ask for a 5 rating. , rate them a 1 and ask to be unmatched.



Blaine Browning said:


> The best thing to do is to help them load and unload. It's nicer, but also, you can rush so it doesn't take so long. Do not just drive off, that's literally the purpose for what we're there for. We are, and should act like, a car for hire. Not just a long commute car, but a car that drives you down the street. If we all don't consistently act this way, then people will not expect us to act this way, which in turn will result in a higher benefit for getting your own car (in an internal cost/benefit analysis), which may hinder or limit the growth of the entire market. Ok, maybe that's too "universality principle" and macro but seriously, if you sign up to Uber or Lyft, you sign up to take whoever needs you. If you were either company, and you knew riders were just pulling away when they saw groceries, you'd stop contracting with that individual independent contractor. You'd do this because your customers actually need transportation, and you'd want customers to be able to rely on your services, for both long and short trips. (Ok not necessarily ridiculously long trips that a reasonable person wouldn't expect a cab driver to take). My 2 cents.


No that's not what we are. We drive people from point A to point B, if you want to hire a car call a limo. I'm not saying I might not help them, but that's not my job that's above and beyond and my choice to do charity work. I'm not gonna get out of my car, unlock my small trunk area, put in a bunch of groceries with possible wet stuff on my seats because it all doesn't fit in the trunk for a $2.35 ride with no tip.

Working one whole month I only did one supermarket pickup with groceries. I recognized the name a nice guy who tips. It was his wife, they are both big and fat and all they had was a whole shopping cart of sugary sodas and drinks. Like 12 bags and a few jugs of punch. I wasn't expecting a tip, but the husband sometimes does for a regular ride, one time I refused because I missed a few turns. She mentions how she always tips, I put the stuff down on her steps like she did, and I"m ready to leave thinking she's not gonna tip, which is fine, and she says oh i almost forgot and hands me a $10 bill.


----------



## Oscar Levant

ontheroad said:


> Please some advice on handling these $4 to $5 fares from grocery stores to home. First instinct is to drive off! Have done numerous and only received $2 tip by one rider.


For the first couple of years, when I started in 2013, we never got these. But, as Uber became cheaper, and older folks became aware of it, now we are seeing more of these. Still, not very much compared to my taxi days, they were the 'civic duty' aspect of driving, and the idea was if you wanted to see less grocery runs, drive at night. Since they don't occur that often in Uberland, in my experience, at least no where near as much as we did back in my taxi days, I don't worry about it. I know there the markets are, and if a trip comes up where the market is, I dont' accept the trip. One good thing today unlike a few years ago, they don't harass you about your acceptance rate, only your cancel rate, so if I don't like the trip ( where it's located ) I just reject. But, airport zones only allow one reject otherwise they send you to the end of the queue ( you are logged off ). Still, once in a while, you have just to grin and bear it. Taxi driving, and now Uber driving, is like this, a bowl full of pits, and an occasional cherry. Thats' life, whaddaya gonna do?


----------



## 105398

Best way to handle is to know the city and neighborhoods you work in, and don't accept pings from large shopping centers. (Strip malls, restaurants, or as I've read here "anything that ends in "Mart")

When you get called away from the areas you work most it's more difficult, but when you see the corner or address come in from your regular area you should know what's on that block.

If you're at home or work keep Google Maps on a browser tab, and if you're quick you can see the exact business (hotel, condo building, WalMart, etc) before accepting or declining.


----------



## brendon292

UberXNinja said:


> Sometimes you have to stop acting like the evil robot that Uber created and go back to being a human being.


...I just wish PAX would do the same.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein

UberXNinja said:


> Did one of these a few days ago for an older lady. $6.88 fare & no tip. Helped her load and unload, and honestly for someone like her I would've done for free. To each their own. I'm just thankful I'm healthy and have a two vehicles to move around in.
> 
> Sometimes you have to stop acting like the evil robot that Uber created and go back to being a human being.


if you look at your 'net' after gas/wear and tear etc, you did do it for 'free'


----------



## Bean

JimKE said:


> I actually had my first big LOAD of groceries today. I should have taken a picture -- she had two full grocery carts! I have a Buick Enclave, and we had to squeeze the bags in with the third row of seats folded down. For those who don't know the Enclave, that's a LOT of space!
> 
> But the lady was lovely. She's a nanny for a wealthy family, so they Uber her to get their groceries each Monday. She ordered XL, which is a big plus, and she she also tipped both me and the Publix helper who loaded the groceries for her.
> 
> I asked if the had to do several ride requests because I was actually some distance away -- not far, but I knew there were other XLs closer. She said yes, so I told her that many drivers won't take pings at a grocery store, Costco, or Walmart. I told her just to keep pinging, but to save herself some trouble and call the driver and tell them she had a lot of groceries so she didn't get canceled on arrival.
> 
> When we got to the house, I helped her unload, but she insisted we just stack everything in the driveway. She didn't expect me to carry anything in -- "It's my workout for today," she said.
> 
> She really was a nice lady and we had a good ride: 3 miles, 12 minutes, $8.15 payout + $5 tip. But I sure was shocked when I pulled up and saw that load she had!


Was that 12mins for the trip or the entire time spent?


----------



## troycarpenter

105398 said:


> If you're at home or work keep Google Maps on a browser tab, and if you're quick you can see the exact business (hotel, condo building, WalMart, etc) before accepting or declining.


Wow, that's a lot of "ifs". And how do you get the address in maps, zoom in, and make the judgement before the ping expires? But personally I'm usually in my car when these pings come in, not at home or work.


----------



## Lee239

105398 said:


> If you're at home or work keep Google Maps on a browser tab, and if you're quick you can see the exact business (hotel, condo building, WalMart, etc) before accepting or declining.


You are telling me you can search a ping on google maps and accept or decline it within the 8 seconds or less they give you?



troycarpenter said:


> Wow, that's a lot of "ifs". And how do you get the address in maps, zoom in, and make the judgement before the ping expires? But personally I'm usually in my car when these pings come in, not at home or work.


Even at home you can't do it. I have no idea what he's talking about. What he's suggesting to be done is impossible.


----------

